# Dive Watch Question



## Timber63 (Apr 2, 2012)

I am thinking about buying a new dive watch. So my question is, what brand do you like or dislike, and why? I would like to keep the cost at 250.00 and under. Thanks


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Do you mean dive watch or wrist-mounted dive computer?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

It MUST have a screw down crown. If not it's NOT water resistant.

I bought this, thinking I'd be okay jumping in the pool. NOT!

http://www.hamiltonwatch.com/collection/khaki/field/auto-42mm/h70515137

I bought it through Amazon, did not try to return it because it was pretty obvious that without a screw down crown, it's not water resistant, despite advertising.

And it's a great watch for me, otherwise.

Jim

PS, don't over tighten the screw down crown.


----------



## Timber63 (Apr 2, 2012)

aquatic argobull said:


> Do you mean dive watch or wrist-mounted dive computer?


 Dive watch


----------



## courantpublisher (Jan 13, 2009)

*dive watch*

I am on my second Citizen dive watch and am thoroughly pleased with their product. My newest watch cost $300 off a cruise ship with a $600 retail.

They have several in the $250 range. Check Amazon and Ebay too.

Great watches.


----------

